# Are There Any Facebook G Scale Groups?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I recently joined Facebook (my students encouraged me to join for communication purposes). I was wondering if there are any MLS members who are members of a Facebook G-Scale or Garden Railroad Group? I would welcome any suggestions or group names.

Ed


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a member of Facebook, but not up on the group thing at all.


----------



## GrdnRxR (Jun 14, 2008)

Facebook | Oahu Large Scale Trains


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I just created a group for myLargescale.com.. If you do a search for myLargescale, you should find it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked and could not find it. Any more info?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46831139227


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

8 members and counting...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Could somebody explain, uh... WHY?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

So that G-scalers can date other G-scalers of course, why else? lmao 

-Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Could somebody explain, uh... WHY?


I guess you have to be young - younger that I am anyway. 

I don't really want to know who everyone is friends with, which quiz they got 65% on yesterday, or what they think is cool. [Except you, Jerry, of course.]


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK....so what is the mylargescale.com Facebook account for? Is there something you can do on Facebook that you can't do here on MLS? I'd hate to see folks starting to post their stuff there and not here. Finding stuff is already hard enough...we don't need to make it harder. 

Like I asked....what is the mylargescale Facebook account for?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Facebook is notorius for predators for personal information. Heck, we can't even get people to give an APPROXIMATE location on THIS SITE!


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Think of "Facebook" as more of a media to expose our hobby and interest to others and MLS as a means to communicate and dialect with diehard enthusiasts.

Every time you post a photo or something on your “Facebook” page… it sends out a little note to all your Facebook “friends”, letting them know you up-dated your page.
So while my wife and kids will probably never go to MLS and see all the cool stuff there… The photos I just posted on Facebook group can be seen by all in the group, but Facebook also sent a message to all my "friends", that I posted photos.
So some (maybe most) of my friends will go look and be lead to our group on facebook and ultimately to MLS.com

As for the “predators for personal information” issue - Just like anything on the web, it is as safe as you make it.
Don’t put anything on your page you don’t want others to know and monitor it’s use. On Facebook you are allowed to choose who your friends are. It is as simple as if you do not okay (accept them as a friend) they can see no more then a name and whatever you are using for a profile picture. My kids have been on it for years and my wife and I for over a year. We have never had a single issue (other then embarrassing our kids ).

If we are interested in exposing the hobby to younger people, this is a great way.
But that is just MHO…









Todd


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

UPDATED NOTE: 
I no sooner posted my comment here on MLS and I had three e-mails from Facebook.
All 3 were "friends" on facbook who had never seen pics of my trains on MLS and all 3 commented on how "cool" the train pics were.
Like I said - It is exposure.... and that should be a good thing


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Think of Facebook as a social networking site that allows people to share information. I wouldn't consider a Facebook group better then these discussion boards, but it's kind of nice to 'see' people on other social networking sites. I might even argue that mylargescale.com is a social networking site much like Facebook. I joined the group! Thanks Shad! 
Craig


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 01/27/2009 10:38 PM
So that G-scalers can date other G-scalers of course, why else? lmao 

-Will


That was the first thing I thought when I saw the thread title.......


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Facebook is all about feeling rather insignificant and unloved. Me and my two 'friends' get connected to someone who has 285 'friends' and 60 photos and 5 videos. Yeah right! I don't even KNOW that many people. 
So I post a note that I'm updating my web pages and that informs my daughter-in-law and my hairdresser.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 01/28/2009 4:55 PM
I might even argue that mylargescale.com is a social networking site much like Facebook. 

Funny you should say that.. More and more, I keep referring to MLS as a social network. That's really what it is.. The core of this site it the membership and the social aspect.. **** even most of our articles that we've done in the past had some sort of 'social' element to them.. So that is the direction I'm heading. I'm working to build on top of that great foundation.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Insignificant and unloved? lamo?... Wow. Seriously? 

Lets see: 
After a long day doing whatever: 
You - Sit down at your computer and log on to MLS for an hour or so. 
Here you can be "surrounded by people" that have similar interests. You read an article or two, see if there are any new posts that peak your interest and maybe go into the chat room for a quick chat about trains. 

Others - Sit down and log onto Facebook for an hour (usually much more)â€¦ and see what is happening in the world. 
My Daughter for instance in that same hour you were on - learned what 60 of her closer "friends" are doing, chatted with 4 or 5 (at one time) of the ones that are at different colleges and she can not see regularly, let all 200+ of her friends know what happened during her day by posting her status. Commented on a few photos, found out that one of the kids she went to high school with but no longer sees accepted Jesus as his savior, found out another lost a bet and has to wax his chest and another transferred to a different university. She also managed a conversation with her Uncle in Montana whom she only gets to see about once a year and a friend in Iraq whom she very rarely gets to hear from. 

Of those two which one sounds unloved, or lamo? 

We all may not know 200+ people... but some people obviously do. 
Are they best friends? Probably not, However they usually know "of" the person, or they wouldnâ€™t/shouldnâ€™t accept them as friends. 
Both my kids had some 600 kids in their high school graduating class and are now in college. Between the "friends" the made in high school and the friends they have made at college they probably keep up with at least 200 other kids. It is a WHOLE lot easier to peruse through 200 headlines and decide what you want to look into further, then it is to pick up the phone and call 15 of your closest friends every night. 

If one of my 54 "friends" on facebook posted 60 photos and 5 videos of trains... you bet I would check them out. 
Not only that but I will get note on my Facebook page that says â€œJoe Train â€" posted picturesâ€�. So Facebook would let me know there where new photos to view. 
No offense to MLS ( I love this site) but if a buddy posts something on MLS you wonâ€™t know until he tells you. 
I donâ€™t know about you, but that is one of the reason I am on MLS to â€œseeâ€� what other people are doing. 
Now factor in that on facebook if we accept each other as friendsâ€¦ I may actually learn a bit more about them as a person and not just a train enthusiast simply by reading their status and page up dates. 
Are we then buddies, pals, amigosâ€¦? No but we are â€œfriendsâ€�. Name one person on here on MLS that has experienced health issues, or job loss or whatever that was not expressed sincere and heartfelt encouragement. Did they know EVERYONE that offered them kind words? No they were just being â€œfriendlyâ€�. 

To some, Facebook is obviously lamo. 
To others MLS is lamo. 
And to still others grown ups "playing with trains" is totally lamo.... (we happen to know that is not true ) 

Bottom line is three of my facebook "friends" joined the â€œMy Largescaleâ€� facebook group.... 1 of them took it a step further and said he joined this site. 
That is 3 more people who may take up the hobby and as Martha Stewart says â€œthat is a good thingâ€�. 

So is facebook for everyone, certainly not. But to say it is lamo or those who use it are unloved and insignificant seem a bit short sighted and narrow minded? 
But againâ€¦ that is just MHOâ€¦ 

Gotta run someone just posted to my Facebook page! Haha. 

Todd


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to thank Shad for THIS site. It is a railroading "social" club and I have met quite a few people here in the SoCal area and we have become good and close friends. But we interact face to face, not through a computer screen. Everyone one to their own thing.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

While back home , at christmas a cousin asked if i was on "facebook" ! I asked him why .... he indicated he just thought i was 'cause i was up on computers and had donea search for me within the network ! i responded somewhat if that is the case . . that is why I haven't joined 'facebook' considering the negatives read and heard on consumer watchdog type media, of when a lot of signees share within their 'profiles' and the fact that dataminers are acquiring all that info . . . . on you, your family and others within your social/business circle. 
And if for any reason you wish to shutdown your facebook there is no way to delete all your personal data submitted to your facebook 'profile' off the 'net. Facebook may listen to your request in a few months of persisitnet badgering to delete, but too late . . . it is also on the servers of alll their advertisers and any illlegimate dataminers that acquire your personal data. 


Shucks someone should chk out this other (reportedly) time intensive socializing internet another flavour of the new millineum and the internet; http://secondlife.com Wow  . . . you could create visual GR layouts, visually meet peoples who are not whom they are in real life (a visula verison of facebook when the shady characters stumble across your facebook acc't and ask, "pls be my friend" ) 


If you can't resist, just be AWARE of what you say and do out there !! 

A little bit like if you can't resist running up 1000s of dollars in debt because the jones are, so it must be okay . . . . . good luck !!



nite, 
doug c 


p.s. there sure are a lot of alleged facebook peoples submitting queries or pls. respond to facebook .... in my junk folder of my hotmail acc't ! What gives them the immediate 'phishing scam' boot is that i've never signed onto facebook nor second life for that matter. I guess the scammers & cons are changing with the times . . . bank of america/paypal/ebay/citibank blah blah are somewhat . . . olde ?!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I always thought of "Facebook" as a place where you lie about yourself to make yourself look more important. Brad Paisley did a song on it staring Jason Alexander.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I think that is called a resume...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a general reply: I find all the 'socializing' I want right here. I scan the forums and look at whatever seems interesting.

Consider this: I pay ~$25/yr for MLS 1st class--which a lot of I don't know how to use, yet. I spend about two hours/day unless some hot topic has my attention. That's say, 60hrs/mo. Now, NG&SLG will cost me ~$35/yr. I don't believe I will invest 60 m/hrs in an entire year's subscription. So, this is a much better deal. Plus, this is realtime. This type of site is the future, I believe, as soon as A) a younger generation, computer literate comes aboard, or B) navigation is made a lot more simple to the 'reluctant to mouse that icon' types like me. (It's too easy to get lost and have to back all the way out and start over) then, magazines like NGSL will go away. I fear it will if Bob gets ill, even at its price, I bet he's not getting rich.

Les

P.S. No negative meant re navigation of this board. I believe it's about as simple as can be done. I'm just not computer literate or venturesome enough to poke around. Certainly no negative aimed at Shad's efforts.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I forgot to add an important point:

I left another board because there were a couple of alligators in the swamp, and it was, at times, unpleasant. I have yet to have a problem here, even with people who don't agree with my points. It's all done politely.

Les


----------



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello, I'm on face book as well, We could do a cool group chat thing, I'm up for that. I just posted someone to start a on line chat thing. This would be cool. my number is 321-578-4487 hunter.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunter 12 said:


> Hello, I'm on face book as well, We could do a cool group chat thing, I'm up for that. I just posted someone to start a on line chat thing. This would be cool. my number is 321-578-4487 hunter.


Hunter, you really gotta check the dates. That thread was 2009 and is long gone !! (And I don't think FB does a chat thing. Just messages, which you can do here.)
Largescalecentral.com used to have a chat room, and the guys got together once or twice a week.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Facebook is different than a forum, so the endless questions about one vs. the other just tells me that someone asking is either a newbie to both, or only understands one of the 2.

I am constantly trying to learn new things about the hobby, and also try to help newcomers. This normally means a topic/question that will get posed, answered, refined, debated, etc.

You cannot keep facebook on a topic in my opinion... yes you can put comments on a specific post, but there's no index/organization like the list of topics in a forum.

I have enough friends already, don't need to make more acquaintances on facebook... my facebook page says I only have an account to be able to read some groups on FB.

Each has it's positives and negatives. I use forums more than reading FB.

Just best for me

Greg


----------

